# Access to the Tivo file system from WMC?



## dcooper2025 (Sep 28, 2008)

What would be ideal is to be able to "share" my TiVo Premiere XL's file system with my Windows 7 Media Center PC so I never leave my Media Center.

Certainly there's the TiVO Desktop software to copy files over, but why copy if you can just share directly? 

Anybody found any way to do this?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Shows has to be downloaded/transferred because of the transcoding process in the Tivo.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Get a Ceton InfiniTV CableCARD tuner and you'll never have to leave Media Center. The added bonus is no more monthly Tivo fees. I got mine back in August and my Tivo is getting pretty lonely. I retired my 2nd S3 as soon as the 3-year agreement ran out. The 1st one has lifetime and I'm still paying the grandfathered $2.99 rate for the cablecards on FIOS so I'm hesitant to disconnect it, even thought it gets almost no use anymore.


----------

